# Tank mates for Jaquar cichlids



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi so I have a 55 gallon tank, i had only one jag in it but she passed away a couple days ago due to egg bound and bloat so now I'm planning to get some new cichlids I wanna grab a jag or 2 but dont really know which tank mates can be with them I got a couple in mind but would like some more options thanks!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

a 55 is not big enough for 1 jag alone. nevermind 2 jags or tankmates


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'll echo sumthinfishy's comments.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, I'd skip the jags unless you want to purchase a 6ft.long tank for them. Aim for something much much smaller and much less aggressive in a 55gal tank.


----------



## dantedevotee (Mar 16, 2015)

I respectfully disagree that you can't keep a jag in a 55, although keeping to grown jags in a 55 would be a bot of a challenge. Dealing with aggression is the bigger problem, you'd better have a perfect pair that were on the docile side. I recently lost a 14 inch jag that had been in the family for 11 years, he lost his place in my 220 to a discus planted tank. At the time he was about 6 inches, he lived the next 9 years in a 47 gal. 2 months ago we had a 3 day power outage with the temp dropping too 0, 40 in the house. My family, especially my grandkids were devastated. The point being he seemed to live a happy healthy life and grew another 8 inches in a 47 corner tank(highly filtered corner tank), who say you gotta have a big tank for fish to grow out. Sorry goy off topic, I miss my fish. Anyway I think the bigger problem is aggression, if you start small you can change as the dynamics of the tank change.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

...So you're actually suggesting that a fish that can easily reach 12-16" as an adult, is okay to be kept in a 55gal tank? Yikes.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

agreed. the 55 is only 12" wide. the poor fish would struggle to even turn around.


----------



## dantedevotee (Mar 16, 2015)

No, ideally I wouldn't have housed a jag in my 47 corner tank, or put a full grown jag in a 55(although a 14 inch fish has no trouble turning around in a 12 inch wide tank unless he has rigor mortis). But I don't think he was suggesting starting with full grown fish, maybe I'm being a bit short sighted but watching a tank full of adolescent cichlids grow is certainly more satisfying then watching a single fish grow to maturity. Do you always stock a tank thinking years down the road? That's one way to go. I prefer to adjust to the tank dynamics and enjoy the moment!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Perhaps, if you meant you could temporarily keep a Jag in a 55gal tank as a small subadult, that should have been stated. Because simply saying you can keep a Jag in a 55gal tank, implies for life as a full-grown fish.


----------



## dantedevotee (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I am implying that you could keep a full grown jag in a 55, I kept one in a 47 corner with out any ill affects . Would he have been happier in a 220, only the cichlid whisperer knows. I know he didn't have to travel nearly as far to bite me.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

b-ran2 said:


> Hi so I have a 55 gallon tank, i had only one jag in it but she passed away a couple days ago due to egg bound and bloat so now I'm planning to get some new cichlids I wanna grab a jag or 2 but dont really know which tank mates can be with them I got a couple in mind but would like some more options thanks!


Bearing in mind what is being said about tank size and what your tank size aught to be, here is a list of species that I have kept with Jags over long or short periods of time with a high degree of success. bear in mind, the Jag would be one of the smaller fish from this bunch and calls for a larger tank may well be acted upon.

Parachromis Dovii (wolf Cichlid)
Parachromis Friedrickstahli (Yellow Jacket)
Amphilophus Festae (Red Terror)
Caquetaia Umbriferum
Amphilophus Trimaculatum ( Three spot Cichlid)
Veija Fenustratus (Salmon Cichlid)
Veija Maculicauda (Black Belt)
Veigi Hartwegi (Tail bar cichlid)
Geophagus Braziliensis (Pearl Horseface)
Amphilophus Labiatus (Red Devil)
Tilapia Buttikoferi (Hornet cichlid)

My list is not exhaustive. It is based on 2 things only. What I have available to me and what I have used. You can expand this list, because you will likely have more available than I do, because your government is not full of idiot environmentalists who are frightened the big bad Oscar is going to ruin our water ways, so don't let anything in.


----------

